# Brompton road underground station, london



## yesdazza

I've been working doing some filming with The Old London Underground Company.
They are trying to open up some of the derelict underground stations.
I've made a couple of videos that you may like to have a look at.

[ame]http://vimeo.com/29307668[/ame]
and
[ame]http://vimeo.com/26999232[/ame]

Thanks.


----------



## Madaxe

Nice work on the videos yesdazza.
Looks like we could all be losing some of London underground explores sometime soon then!


----------



## Els

Nice vids but tbh if this guy reckons he can make any money of the back of opening up old tube stations he is living in a dream world.


----------



## Winchester

Madaxe said:


> Nice work on the videos yesdazza.
> Looks like we could all be losing some of London underground explores sometime soon then!



There's next to fuck all of us that's done any underground stations anyway, I don't think it's going to impact the exploring community in any way. (it's only an 'explore' if you explore it surely?)



Els said:


> Nice vids but tbh if this guy reckons he can make any money of the back of opening up old tube stations he is living in a dream world.



He's clearly a bit cuckoo, I can't believe he's blagged it this far to be honest.

Bung this is Google Translate btw and take a look, I guess it's what could be. Can't see the point though, if you want to see them that much you'll run down the tunnels and get the experience too. Can't see myself buying a ticket to look at South Kentish Town, there's plenty of in-use stations that reflect the history and development. Take a look at Covent Garden, Mornington Crescent and Baker St (Met line) for some nicely kept and refurbed stations.


----------



## krela

Winchester said:


> Can't see myself buying a ticket to look at South Kentish Town, there's plenty of in-use stations that reflect the history and development. Take a look at Covent Garden, Mornington Crescent and Baker St (Met line) for some nicely kept and refurbed stations.



Exactly... very strange idea.


----------



## yesdazza

Madaxe said:


> Nice work on the videos yesdazza.
> Looks like we could all be losing some of London underground explores sometime soon then!



Yeah, maybe, we'll see.
I don't think it will happen soon though.
Although it does look like he is getting close to doing something with Old Brompton Road.
It's actually an MOD site and they seem to be very keen on the idea.


----------



## yesdazza

Els said:


> Nice vids but tbh if this guy reckons he can make any money of the back of opening up old tube stations he is living in a dream world.



Yeah maybe, but the underground really captures people's imagination and he already has pledges of investment cash. We'll see.

I just like going into these places and filming. They are so atmospheric, spooky.....and dirty!


----------



## yesdazza

Winchester said:


> There's next to fuck all of us that's done any underground stations anyway, I don't think it's going to impact the exploring community in any way. (it's only an 'explore' if you explore it surely?)
> 
> He's clearly a bit cuckoo, I can't believe he's blagged it this far to be honest.
> 
> Bung this is Google Translate btw and take a look, I guess it's what could be. Can't see the point though, if you want to see them that much you'll run down the tunnels and get the experience too. Can't see myself buying a ticket to look at South Kentish Town, there's plenty of in-use stations that reflect the history and development. Take a look at Covent Garden, Mornington Crescent and Baker St (Met line) for some nicely kept and refurbed stations.



He certainly is a bit mad, but it's an interesting project and he does seem to be gathering momentum.

You can contact him through his website if you are interested: http://www.theoldlondonundergroundcompany.com/


----------



## Els

yesdazza said:


> Yeah, maybe, we'll see.
> *I don't think it will happen soon though*.
> Although it does look like he is getting close to doing something with Old Brompton Road.
> It's actually an MOD site and they seem to be very keen on the idea.



Mate, trust me, it isn't going to happen EVER. The whole idea is total bullshit. How would you even begin to think about getting past building regulations for a start?


----------



## Richard Davies

At one time you could have a tour around Aldwych after it closed, but I'm not sure if any visits are permitted.


----------



## cogito

Richard Davies said:


> At one time you could have a tour around Aldwych after it closed, but I'm not sure if any visits are permitted.



When has that ever stopped anyone


----------



## Els

Richard Davies said:


> At one time you could have a tour around Aldwych after it closed, but I'm not sure if any visits are permitted.



[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=16497[/ame]


----------



## Winchester

Richard Davies said:


> At one time you could have a tour around Aldwych after it closed, but I'm not sure if any visits are permitted.



I do think they're probably forgiven though...


----------



## twiggy123

interesting videos though


----------



## chris

Interesting site. Any chance of a Derelict Places pre-conversion visit?


----------



## yesdazza

chris said:


> Interesting site. Any chance of a Derelict Places pre-conversion visit?



Absolutely. Who's interested?


----------



## Els

Wow yea you can put my name down there right now! Thx


----------



## fluffy5518

Bloody Hell YEAH !!! Me too !!


----------



## jameswildcooper

you can count me in on a visit!


----------



## GE066

Richard Davies said:


> At one time you could have a tour around Aldwych after it closed, but I'm not sure if any visits are permitted.



touring around there just wouldn't be the same, The Firestarter (twisted firestarter) tunnel would likely be off limits into Holborn old platforms, as with the various bits beyond where the tracks end at Aldwitch 

Oh, and if there's a trip into Old Brompton MOD bits, put my name down. The lower station doesn't interest me.


----------



## cogito

Shotgun a place on that trip!


----------



## GE066

cogito said:


> Shotgun a place on that trip!



Age before beauty!


----------



## yesdazza

OK, let me see what I can sort out


----------



## chris

yesdazza said:


> Absolutely. Who's interested?



Yes definitely - sorry I missed this earlier


----------



## cogito

yesdazza said:


> OK, let me see what I can sort out



Top man! Can't wait to hear back


----------



## old git

*Aldwych tours*



Richard Davies said:


> At one time you could have a tour around Aldwych after it closed, but I'm not sure if any visits are permitted.



Info on anotherforum between 27 and 29 shows tours from LUL weekend 26/27 Nov if anyones interested!


----------



## mersonwhoopie

No DSLR's apparently


----------



## cogito

Damn, have to take large format 8x10 bellows cameras instead then.


----------

